# Cherokee county



## superman1275 (Aug 26, 2014)

How's Cherokee county looking this year?


----------



## superman1275 (Aug 26, 2014)

Sunnyside Church of God will be hosting a hunter safety course this Saturday August 30th located at 2510 East Cherokee Dr. Woodstock, GA 30188. It will be from 8 am to 5 pm. Lunch will be provided by the church. Pre-registration ends today, but all walk-ins are welcome. So if you haven't taken it or know anybody who hasn't, then come join us! Hope to see you there!


----------



## superman1275 (Aug 26, 2014)

Check us out on Facebook for more info at Sunnyside COG


----------



## superman1275 (Oct 23, 2014)

*big buck*

Buddy sent me pics of this buck supposedly killed in Cherokee co...Anybody else heard about it?


----------



## bowandgun (Oct 23, 2014)

have not heard.  nice one whever it was killed


----------



## PappyHoel (Oct 23, 2014)

Deer don't grow that big in Georgia


----------



## superman1275 (Oct 23, 2014)

Just found out it was killed in forsyth co


----------



## Trapnfish (Oct 28, 2014)

i saw 2 little bucks yesterday in woodstock that were on the trail of a doe they had their nose to the ground the entire time and never looking up and walking at a fast pace. also when are you doing another hunter safety course me and my friend would like to go next time if we can


----------



## superman1275 (Oct 29, 2014)

Not sure I will find out


----------



## JWilson (Oct 29, 2014)

I also heard it was Forsyth


----------



## muzzystrut (Oct 31, 2014)

Well I dont hunt in Cherokee county, wish more than anything I did, but I live off of East Cherokee rd and driving to work this morning I saw a REALLY REALLY nice buck doing the love run all around a field by the manor on N. arnold...if you hunt that area, he's a nice one and go get him!


----------



## Hammer Spank (Oct 31, 2014)

I killed a 3.5 year old today that was swollen up and dark hocked.


----------

